# Starting point of a 60W Box Mod...



## GerharddP (31/10/14)

Found this little gem. @johan do you think this is worth the small investment? I think I'm going to need your guidance. Want to build a box mod of note. Any suggestions from my piers will be greatly appreciated like parts suppliers/codes etc.


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

GerharddP said:


> Found this little gem. @johan do you think this is worth the small investment? I think I'm going to need your guidance. Want to build a box mod of note. Any suggestions from my piers will be greatly appreciated like parts suppliers/codes etc.
> 
> View attachment 14294



Been very popular on this site: http://breaktru.com/smf/index.php?action=unread;c=12


----------



## GerharddP (31/10/14)

johan said:


> Been very popular on this site: http://breaktru.com/smf/index.php?action=unread;c=12



Ok thanks, Will have a look once I've created an account there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

GerharddP said:


> Ok thanks, Will have a look once I've created an account there.



You will enjoy that site


----------



## GerharddP (31/10/14)

johan said:


> You will enjoy that site



Ok let me get an account right now then..


----------



## GerharddP (31/10/14)

WOW..... Nerd nirvana....Thank you @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

GerharddP said:


> WOW..... Nerd nirvana....Thank you @johan



Now don't get lost and not finding your way back to this forum


----------



## GerharddP (31/10/14)

johan said:


> Now don't get lost and not finding your way back to this forum



Now that will NEVER happen *insert soppy love story here*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (31/10/14)

eish, had one look at the other forum, started drooling and came back here. i'll set aside some time to get lost in that other nice forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BooRad (31/10/14)

GerharddP said:


> Found this little gem. @johan do you think this is worth the small investment? I think I'm going to need your guidance. Want to build a box mod of note. Any suggestions from my piers will be greatly appreciated like parts suppliers/codes etc.
> 
> View attachment 14294



I already built a box mod using that exact board! It really works very well and was quite an easy build

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BooRad (31/10/14)

I followed the OKR-T10 schematics as specifications are pretty much identical

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

BooRad said:


> I followed the OKR-T10 schematics as specifications are pretty much identical
> View attachment 14322



Looks good, The Mosfet Gate connected to ground .... Oh! now I see what you've done. Those car fuses (plastic with flat spade lugs) work gr8, and takes up minimal space.


----------



## ET (31/10/14)

BooRad said:


> I followed the OKR-T10 schematics as specifications are pretty much identical
> View attachment 14322



what is the importance of connecting all the ground wires to a central location?


----------



## GerharddP (31/10/14)

BooRad said:


> I followed the OKR-T10 schematics as specifications are pretty much identical
> View attachment 14322



Thank you very much for the info. I'll put it to good use. I love electronics as im a PLC programmer. Where can I find more schematics regarding vaping? Want to start with wooden box mods made to order. Need to find a source of 510 connectors localy as well, otherwise its my original idea of a 510 addapter addapted to my needs.


----------



## BooRad (31/10/14)

That schematic is a good example of over engineering. It features over current protection, reverse battery protection, as well as smoothing out both input and output spikes. Almost all of it is not essential to get regulation from the board, but will create a fool proof mod with a long life span.

EDIT: Almost forgot, it also has low battery protection

@johan I used re-settable fuses. They work amazingly, cuts out and keeps to current below safe limits, and continues working once the problem is fixed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (31/10/14)

BooRad said:


> I followed the OKR-T10 schematics as specifications are pretty much identical
> View attachment 14322



Thank you very much for the info. I'll put it to good use. I love electronics as im a PLC programmer. Where can I find more schematics regarding vaping? Want to start with wooden box mods made to order. Need to find a source of 510 connectors localy as well, otherwise its my original idea of a 510 addapter addapted to my needs.


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

ET said:


> what is the importance of connecting all the ground wires to a central location?



Only applies if you have mixed signals; ie: prevention of high frequency ground signals and power ground don't interfere with each other like in audio amplifiers and even electronic regulators for vape gear - in the latter it might cause false readings and switching if you don't use star grounding.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (31/10/14)

johan said:


> Only applies if you have mixed signals; ie: prevention of high frequency ground signals and power ground don't interfere with each other like in audio amplifiers and even electronic regulators for vape gear - in the latter it might cause false readings and switching if you don't use star grounding.


dankie meneer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

BooRad said:


> That schematic is a good example of over engineering. It features over current protection, reverse battery protection, as well as smoothing out both input and output spikes. Almost all of it is not essential to get regulation from the board, but will create a fool proof mod with a long life span.
> 
> EDIT: Almost forgot, it also has low battery protection
> 
> @johan I used re-settable fuses. They work amazingly, cuts out and keeps to current below safe limits, and continues working once the problem is fixed



yes we use them daily in intrinsically safe electronic equipment for the mining industry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

GerharddP said:


> Thank you very much for the info. I'll put it to good use. I love electronics as im a PLC programmer. Where can I find more schematics regarding vaping? Want to start with wooden box mods made to order. Need to find a source of 510 connectors localy as well, otherwise its my original idea of a 510 addapter addapted to my needs.



If you used to plc programming look at Atmel and Microchip websites - you will quickly pick it up and both devices can be programmed with even simple "Basic" which will give you much greater "power" in control and display gimmicks - PS. All eVolv DNA and most chinese regulated vape gear devices use Atmel up's.


----------



## BooRad (31/10/14)

Here is a picture of her




Please ignore messy wiring inside, she is still waiting on a rather large lipo battery coming from China, then I will fit the wiring neatly.
Also I'm going to paint the inside so only the place where the screen is, is transparent

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

BooRad said:


> Here is a picture of her
> 
> View attachment 14324
> 
> ...



looks STUNNING!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (31/10/14)

johan said:


> If you used to plc programming look at Atmel and Microchip websites - you will quickly pick it up and both devices can be programmed with even simple "Basic" which will give you much greater "power" in control and display gimmicks - PS. All eVolv DNA and most chinese regulated vape gear devices use Atmel up's.



Wow @johan dont take this wrong but you are awesome. Thank you very much for the info, do you know where I can find schematics for the rest of the board with an amtel chip?


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

GerharddP said:


> Wow @johan dont take this wrong but you are awesome. Thank you very much for the info, do you know where I can find schematics for the rest of the board with an amtel chip?



Gerhard I'm already in the k#k, haven't light the fire yet and guests on their way - wife is already on her broom boet  - will come back to this tomorrow if I'm still alive, apologies.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## GerharddP (31/10/14)

Well done 


BooRad said:


> Here is a picture of her
> 
> View attachment 14324
> 
> ...



See you did what I was thinking of doing with the 510 addapter


----------



## GerharddP (31/10/14)

johan said:


> Gerhard I'm already in the k#k, haven't light the fire yet and guests on their way - wife is already on her broom boet  - will come back to this tomorrow if I'm still alive, apologies.


Haha dont stress oom. Regering het gepraat. Njoy and thanks again!


----------



## johan (1/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> Wow @johan dont take this wrong but you are awesome. Thank you very much for the info, do you know where I can find schematics for the rest of the board with an amtel chip?



Haven't gone through these yet, but have a look (when they talk about an Arduino, its basically a board already fitted with an Atmel up (micro processor):

http://breaktru.com/smf/index.php/topic,1274.0.html
http://breaktru.com/smf/index.php?topic=1385.0
http://ukvapers.org/Thread-VapeShield-VV-VW-VA-Mod-Board
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...yphon_raptor_1_120w_vvvw_apv_box_mod_info_in/

and more mega info regarding Arduino boards, programming etc: http://www.arduino.cc/


----------



## GerharddP (1/11/14)

johan said:


> Haven't gone through these yet, but have a look (when they talk about an Arduino, its basically a board already fitted with an Atmel up (micro processor):
> 
> http://breaktru.com/smf/index.php/topic,1274.0.html
> http://breaktru.com/smf/index.php?topic=1385.0
> ...



Thank you vrry much for the help @johan thats some awesome reading. Appreciate it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/11/14)

GerharddP said:


> Haha dont stress oom. Regering het gepraat. Njoy and thanks again!



Geez I've missed this insult!  - just never call me "oom" again - on last check; I'm not married to your "antie"!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (2/11/14)

johan said:


> Geez I've missed this insult!  - just never call me "oom" again - on last check; I'm not married to your "antie"!



Haha sorry bout that. Wont happen again. Im still a bit oldschool with regards to the whole respect issue

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/11/14)

johan said:


> Geez I've missed this insult!  - just never call me "oom" again - on last check; I'm not married to your "antie"!



Ai NEE OOM, dis mos net n teken van respek 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Ai NEE OOM, dis mos net n teken van respek
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



The only time I involuntary accept the title "oom", is when young girls shout "Nee Oom" at me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (2/11/14)

johan said:


> The only time I involuntary accept the title "oom", is when young girls shout "Nee Oom" at me



Hahahahaha okay oom  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (2/11/14)

johan said:


> The only time I involuntary accept the title "oom", is when young girls shout "Nee Oom" at me


HAHA so funny....haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marcio Rodrigues (6/5/15)

BooRad said:


> Here is a picture of her
> 
> View attachment 14324
> 
> ...


Good evening,
Where did you find this case for making this mod box?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Marnus (15/6/16)

Hi 
Where could I order a OKR T-10 chip ?


----------



## GerharddP (15/6/16)

Marnus said:


> Hi
> Where could I order a OKR T-10 chip ?



Here you go : 
http://www.digikey.com/product-search/en/power-supplies-board-mount/dc-dc-converters/4325599?k=OKR

As can be seen these chips now go up to around 180W.

Just be safe. These are dangerous amounts of power to be messing with.


----------



## Marnus (15/6/16)

Thanks a lot
Do they ship to SA ?
If not, is there local suppliers ?


----------



## GerharddP (15/6/16)

Marnus said:


> Thanks a lot
> Do they ship to SA ?
> If not, is there local suppliers ?


Ya sure they do. Check the flag on top right of the screen. If you click on it youl see our flag there somewhere.


----------

